# Carter Quadrajet 7040264



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

So I have been digging thru as many carb sites as I can. Codes out to be a 1970 non (california or high altitude) Pontiac auto trans 750cfm carb. Which makes sense. It came off a 1970 455H.O. big body (grand prix I suspect) XF engine. So some books/ sites say 455/400 ram air III. some say only 400 (a,g)body. I am a bit confused. So far everything fits the 455HO dates and codes, Intake, exhaust, distributor, heads and so on. The guy I got it off of was in his early 60's 20 years ago and said that in 1976 it was a complete engine swap from a 326 2 bbl. that was in the 66 lemans, I got from him for free.

The carb codes stamped vertical on bowl 7040264 under that E0 VB. 
Which is fed. emissions Pontiac auto May 1970 VB plant code.


Back of carb in circle 7038024 above that 010.
This is the blank number before machining 1968 fed. emissions Pontiac auto. 


All this lines up to what the engine codes are. So the chances that some one found and put a 400 only number and date code carb. That is the same date on the 455HO XF engine. That is going into a plain jane lemans back in 1976 would be slim, not impossible, but slim. 

So I would guess it is the original carb for this motor. Why wouldn't *all* site say 455/400 also not just some?


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Man,

So I was looking this up for ya, and I get this, if that XF motor is indeed a 70 455 then the correct carb for it would be 704268 not 7040264 unless (and I am not sure of this - or where to look it up even) unless they put a differnet carb on for the emissions crap in CA. All I can find for that carb number (7040264) is this:
1970 400 330 HP XV A 10.0 066 16/sm valve 1-4 7040264 Block Casting 9799914
1970 400 330 HP XZ A 10.0 066 16/sm valve 1-4 7040264 Block Casting 9799914
1970 400 350 HP XH A 10.25 066 13 1-4 7040264 GP Block Casting 9799914
1970 400 350 HP YS A 10.0 067 13 1-4 7040264 Block Casting 9799914

Hope it helps...


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

HPP says it's a '70 A, F, G body, 400, auto.........


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Shows 455/400
Pontiac 8 Cylinder Carburetor Parts - The Carburetor Doctor

Shows 400
Custom Rebuilt Carburetors - Carburetors

This site is crazy
OEM Carburetor Catalog: Pontiac (General Motors)



Well I will put it down as a stock 400 1970. 750cfm is 750cfm. Just wondering if the jets and rods need to be the same as the 7040267/ 8 or any of the 455 carbs?
Would love to here the numbers of the rods and jets so I can compare them to my carb.


----------

